# PCGH Extreme Print auch als Abo anbieten?



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2008)

Ahoi,

wir überlegen uns, PCGH Extreme auch als Abo anzubieten - natürlich mit Preisvorteil oder Prämie. Dafür oder nicht dafür? Nutzt die Umfrage!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Februar 2008)

Was bedeutet denn der letzte Punkt?

"Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du von mir willst!"  

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil; wer nicht lesen kann, sollte sich nicht in einem Forum herum treiben...  

Achso ich würde gerne so ein Abo haben 

MFG


----------



## y33H@ (3. Februar 2008)

Trolle können auch lesen 

--> ich bin für ein Abo.

cYa


----------



## Lee (3. Februar 2008)

Ich würde es mir definitiv besorgen. 

--Dafür


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Februar 2008)

Puh ne, wech damit


----------



## Tazzler (3. Februar 2008)

Yippieyahyeah!
Hab das ganze ins Rollen gebracht, da kann ich doch jetzt keinen Rückzieher machen!
Scherz beiseite. Würd mir definitiv ein Abo besorgen, wärs echt wert!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich würd noch die nächsten 2-3 Ausgaben abwarten, wer kauft schon gern die Katze im Sack? 

PCGHx muss auch erstmal seinen Platz/seine Ausrichtung finden, das dauert halt ein paar Ausgaben...


----------



## Kovsk (3. Februar 2008)

Jop, sehe ich ähnlich. Die erste Ausgabe war mir ein wenig zu un extreme. Aber ich hoffe mal das wird noch.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Februar 2008)

Die erste Ausgabe hat mir schon gut gefallen. Allerdings würde ich die nächste Ausgabe abwarten, um mir letztlich ein Bild davon zu machen.

Wie wäre es mit einem Test-Abo? Drei Ausgaben, ein Preis.

Preisvorteil *und* Prämie sind wir ja vom großen Bruder PCGH gewohnt


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal "Nein, das brauche ich nicht" gewählt weil ich es Zeitlich schon nicht schaffe die ct und ix zu lesen und mich das Thema OC nicht viel interessiert. Lieber kaufe ich bei Interesse.


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn die nächste Ausgabe mindestens genauso gut wie die erste ist, würde ich mir ein Abo holen.


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2008)

Wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Atosch (7. Februar 2008)

Am besten Extreme/Extendet Kombi Abo.Laufzeit 1 Jahr mit ner 500 MB Spinpoint als Prämie. Oder ein Schicker neuer E8XXX )


----------



## Oliver (7. Februar 2008)

Der E8xxx am besten noch predested, richtig ? 

500 MB Spinpoint sollte drin sein ^^

Wir werden uns da sicherlich was überlegen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit was "extremen" z.B. einen CPU/GPU Container oder einen WaKü Komponente? oder so was in der Art, irgendwas ausgefallenes 

MFG


----------



## Atosch (7. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 500 MB Spinpoint sollte drin sein ^^



Aber wohl nicht die F1


----------



## kmf (9. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der E8xxx am besten noch predested, richtig ?
> 
> 500 MB Spinpoint sollte drin sein ^^
> 
> Wir werden uns da sicherlich was überlegen.


Oder DDR3 Ram - 1800er. Minimum 2 x1024Mib. 

Aber macht hinne, ich bräuchte das schon die Tage.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Februar 2008)

Am besten gleich eine LN2-Flatrate über die Laufzeit des Abos und beim Werben eines Abonnenten gibt es einen Dragon F1 obendrauf 
Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe noch nicht Abgestimmt.

Fragen: 5,99  im Kiosk und das alle 3 Monate was im Jahr ca. 24 wären.

Nun also dafür das Sie vier mal im Jahr kommt, und ich alleine im Jahr für meine 3,99 PCGH 48 Bezahle ist das zusammen für mich 72 im Jahr.

Also naja wie Teuer würde Sie sein, was würde es geben?

mfg

Tom


----------



## kmf (10. Februar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht Abgestimmt.
> 
> Fragen: 5,99  im Kiosk und das alle 3 Monate was im Jahr ca. 24 wären.
> 
> ...


Heftpreise macht der Verlag, nicht die Redaktion.


----------



## ED101 (11. Februar 2008)

Bin auch dafür


----------



## culli1983 (12. Februar 2008)

bin dafür! Bekomm es in keiner Tanke in der Umgebung.


----------



## Atosch (19. Februar 2008)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Abos aus? Ich muss nächsten Monat wieder ein PCGH Abo machen und würde dann gerne gleich das mit PCGHEX nehmen wenn die Redaktion schon soweit wäre.


----------



## Atosch (22. Februar 2008)

Atosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Abos aus? Ich muss nächsten Monat wieder ein PCGH Abo machen und würde dann gerne gleich das mit PCGHEX nehmen wenn die Redaktion schon soweit wäre.



Das frage ich mich immer noch liebe Redaktion


----------



## kmf (22. Februar 2008)

Atosch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Abos aus? Ich muss nächsten Monat wieder ein PCGH Abo machen und würde dann gerne gleich das mit PCGHEX nehmen wenn die Redaktion schon soweit wäre.


Wieso wieder? Meins läuft schon seit Jahren. Da muss nix erneuert werden. Aber egal, nur PCGHEX erscheint vorerst ja nur alle viertel Jahr. Hmm... so lang käme ich ohne Lesestoff nicht aus, egal was INetmäßig zwischendurch geboten wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2008)

Wir warten immer noch auf finale Verkaufszahlen und entscheiden dann... Sobald es was Neues gibt, erfahrt ihr es als erster.


----------



## TH3.BUG (24. Februar 2008)

Sind die Erwartungen bei den Verkaufszahlen denn bisher erfüllt? 
Oder ist das Magazin doch eher ein Flop? cO


----------



## Tommy_Lee (24. Februar 2008)

Ganz klar ein Flop  wird denke ich nicht weiter geführt. Die zweite Ausgabe wir denke ich mal einfach nur die Hälfte sein, zum halben Preis und das war es. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## kmf (24. Februar 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Flop  wird denke ich nicht weiter geführt. Die zweite Ausgabe wir denke ich mal einfach nur die Hälfte sein, zum halben Preis und das war es.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Tom


Tom das Orakel, dank seiner hellseherischen Fähigkeiten brauchen wir uns zukünftig um ein etwaiges Abo keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (24. Februar 2008)

In meinen Zukunftssichten sehe ich ein Internetmagazin das man als PDF Datei als Email jeden Monat zugeschickt bekommt.

Darin werden HardcoreOoverglockingTest durchgeführt, über Anwendungen und Produkte geschrieben. Dazu kommen Videos zu Aktuellen PC Games, welche Einstellung die besten Bildansichten bringen.

usw.

Finaziert durch die Leser wird das alles. Möglicht keine Werbung usw. und Hardware wird einfach aus dem Handel gekommt, um eine ehrliche Aussage treffen zu können.

mfg

Tom


----------



## MiNtriX (24. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auf "Nein, das brauche ich nicht!" geklickt
weil ich der Meinung bin, man kann es auch in die PCGH unterbringen!
Ja das ist möglich! Einfach als Doppelheft!
Und die Leute die Abo haben können dann zwischen Premium unc Co. auch noch EXTREME auswählen!
Finde ich viel schlauer, als so! Vor allem, wenn es nur 4 mal im Jahr geben soll!
Dann würde ich mir die PCGH ABO mit EXTREME bestellen, ich hab nur die Extended ^^

Das könnt ihr euch ja überlegen...

cya later
alligator ^^


----------



## CloudCrunsher (20. März 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wir überlegen uns, PCGH Extreme auch als Abo anzubieten - natürlich mit Preisvorteil oder Prämie. Dafür oder nicht dafür? Nutzt die Umfrage!


 
Tjo, mit prämien ala USB stick oder sonst iwas kleines bin ich dabei


----------



## CloudCrunsher (20. März 2008)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> In meinen Zukunftssichten sehe ich ein Internetmagazin das man als PDF Datei als Email jeden Monat zugeschickt bekommt.
> 
> Darin werden HardcoreOoverglockingTest durchgeführt, über Anwendungen und Produkte geschrieben. Dazu kommen Videos zu Aktuellen PC Games, welche Einstellung die besten Bildansichten bringen.
> 
> ...


Und die 8Gbyte Heft DVD wird für jeden user einzeln gesendet oder?
und jeder sitzt dann vorm PC und schau zeitungen
Ne also, da nehm ich lieber das klassische heft + DVD und auf der DVD die PDF


----------



## Tazzler (12. April 2008)

Gibts mittlerweile Neuigkeiten bezüglich PCGHX-Abo?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. April 2008)

Diese Woche starten wir hoffentlich mit dem Abo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=14974

Thread closed


----------

